# Picking up another foster tonight.



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That makes three fosters . . . plus my permanent dogs . . . I am still under the county limit, I swear I am! Oh, how I wish I could be a full-time Chihuahua mom/foster mom instead of being away from them all day.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How great! Post pics when you can! I am in awe of you ladies (and guys) who have more than 2. I must be a wimp given that I can be overwhelmed with just my 2!!
Hope all goes well and easy with the new addition!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i want another chi soooo bad, would love to rescue instead or another pup but u dnt see many here that needs a forever home, suppose thats gd in a way but not good coz i want to rescue and welcome another chi into my home


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I will post photos, but I lack the talents of some of the posters here, who take fabulous photos! The poor little thing is only four months, an owner surrender due to neglect/abuse issues. I haven't even been able to touch him yet--he is still cowering in the crate, poor thing. Hopefully tonight he will come to me. Until then, he's in a nice warm bathroom with talk radio, his crate, a very sweaty foster mommy t-shirt, food (he's eating well), etc. He will be fine, especially when he's ready to play with the others, but it's heartbreaking what can happen to such defenseless creatures. Our rescue group is currently inundated with requests from people who want to surrender their Chis. What is this, spring cleaning? Tired of the fashion accessory? Sigh. Makes me so upset. But there's only so much one person can do. That's why I'm so happy to see how people on this forum cherish their little ones.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw poor thing, your post brought tears to my eyes. How can people be so cruel it just mistifys me. Well at least he is safe with you for now. Thanks for being so kind.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Marley Frightened Photo*

This is Marley the first night I brought him home--cowering and terrified. Last night he still growled when I came anywhere near him. This morning--success--he was outside of the crate, on a blanket, still cowering--but he whimpered when he saw me rather than growled. So I went through the usual cheerful routine of talking to him and cleaning up the newspapers, refreshing his food and water, etc. He accepted a piece of chicken from a plate, so that was good news, too. We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He looks pretty good all thing considered. He will come around, I bet he will be out playing with the others by the end of the day. He looks alot like my Paco. I hope he gets a good home.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a couple of my rescues come to me that scared. Tico springs to mind as the worst. But I am sure he will come around quickly with the consistant good care that you will give. Just breaks my heart to see dogs like this.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Finn said:


> Oh, how I wish I could be a full-time Chihuahua mom/foster mom instead of being away from them all day.


So did I... that's why I quit LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Bless his little heart! Sure hope that he will be able to relax and trust soon.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww! :love2: He looks so defenseless. I'm so glad you're doing this.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Fostering chihuahuas is the most rewarding volunteer work I have ever done, hands down. Marley spent 6 days huddled in his bed in the bathroom. The other dogs visited one by one, and I would sit and just be there (Marley is fear aggressive and will bite). I even set up the DVD player in the bathroom and watched a movie while sitting on the floor on a towel, my neck craned at the counter--great fun (not!). By Friday night, Marley suddenly just sat down right next to me, just for a few seconds, but that was a step in the right direction. On Sunday, he seemed calmer, so I scooped him up in his bed (I still can't pick him up) and put him upstairs in a pen alone, but with the other Chihuahuas all around. By Sunday night, after watching all four getting tons of love, he started wimpering for the first time--what a surprise as I had not heard a sound from him until then except for a growl! I finally went into his pen, sat down, and he threw himself into my lap, kisses and tail wagging. Of course I cried over that! So Marley is a lONG way off from adoption, but he is on the way to recovery. I tell him, "In this house, there is no abuse."


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

What a wonderful transformation, I hope he gets better and better as each day goes by. How rewarding for you to finally see a breakthrough. I hope soon you will post pics of him snuggling with the other chi's and sitting on your lap. Great news.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww that is so heartwarming to hear. It took me three days to win over Tico, poor Marley must have had it even worse than him. So glad he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

That is Wonderful!!! I know how it fills to have a very scared chi come to life and start loving again and it is just so sweet when they do.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ive been following the story on little marley that is so heartbreaking that he wasnt good enough for someone to turn him in hes 4 months just a baby your doing a wonderful thing helping these poor unwanted babies thank you


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Marley is now completely integrated with the pack. he is affectionate and loving and very, very vocal! I'd forgotten how much racket a puppy can make when he wants to play. But as they say, it's a joyful noise.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw that's just wonderful, he looks really happy, what a difference a week or so can make. You did a great job!!!:hello1:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How is little Marley doing?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Marley's Progress*

Thanks for asking! Marley is doing great--getting more confidence every day. It's wonderful to see how well the others care for him, even when they get bossy with him. He's such a loving, adorable guy--it's so sad how anyone mistreated him.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's so great. He looks like he is a lot more calmer and happier. So happy for him. And he is a cutie, for sure. I love the markings on him.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

That's great news. He's really cute. I'm so happy that he's doing so well. It's amazing how the other pups are taking care of him.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful story. You've done well !
He's very beautiful too.

I love rescues. I can't have any more dogs per the laws here, otherwise I'd have a dozen ! When it comes time for one of my pack to move on, I'm going to focus on rescues, especially the older ones.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Im so glad he is doing better  He looks like my Ava GO Marley!! you got a good Momma !!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless him he is so cute some people are so silly and should never have pets


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is little Marley doing? Hopefully he is becoming a great little chi! Has he had anyone that is interested in adopting yet?? Wish I could, but I am at the 'limit' that the condo assoc. has. Sue Davis


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Such a wonderful story, Marley is so cute. I used to have a toy fox terrier looked just lkie him, must have been some chi in him, Sad to say my Ex vet killed him during teeth cleaning.
I want to be a foster parent, I don't work and have big fenced in are to play out side. How do I go about it. My sister is foster rescuer for cats.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

To see the pics of little Marley.. now running with the pack, and comparing that to the one of him shaking and hiding in his carrier when you brought him home...wow! It makes my heart just fill up with joy to see what your love, patience, and time have done for this gorgeous little boy..

I am by nature a very peace loving person, and I try to treat all people in an understanding and caring manner.. *but* when I think of how some folks mistreat and abuse totally defenseless animals there is a very_ primative _part of me that just wants to give these people the same treatment they have inflicted on these babies.. and let them see "first-hand" how it feels!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

chideb said:


> T
> 
> I am by nature a very peace loving person, and I try to treat all people in an understanding and caring manner.. *but* when I think of how some folks mistreat and abuse totally defenseless animals there is a very_ primative _part of me that just wants to give these people the same treatment they have inflicted on these babies.. and let them see "first-hand" how it feels!


Believe me one day they will get their punishment God will see to that. I believe that whole heartily


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Finn said:


> he threw himself into my lap, kisses and tail wagging. Of course I cried over that! ."


I cried too!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*rescues*



chideb said:


> To see the pics of little Marley.. now running with the pack, and comparing that to the one of him shaking and hiding in his carrier when you brought him home...wow! It makes my heart just fill up with joy to see what your love, patience, and time have done for this gorgeous little boy..
> 
> I am by nature a very peace loving person, and I try to treat all people in an understanding and caring manner.. *but* when I think of how some folks mistreat and abuse totally defenseless animals there is a very_ primative _part of me that just wants to give these people the same treatment they have inflicted on these babies.. and let them see "first-hand" how it feels!


I'm a peace loving person, too, but can get very angry over animal abuse! I want to put the owners in little cages without food or water and let them sit there for a few weeks and see how they like it. I want to give them the same treatment they hand out to these defenseless little guys. We have to be content knowing that God will take vengence on them, and I truly believe he will. They are his creatures, after all.

Jeanette


----------

